# AoC Community/Forum?



## Grasher (27. April 2008)

Ohne lange Reden, der Titel sagt's eigentlich, ein Warhammer-Forum bzw. eine Warhammerseite bei Buffed ist eingerichtet, aber von AoC das ja nun in unter einem Monat erscheint ist garnichts sichtbar. Das soll nun nichts gegen Warhammer sein, als großer Fan dieser ganzen Geschichte und Begebenheiten bei Warhammer bin ich wohl der Letzte, der dagegen etwas sagt, doch WAR kommt halt nunmal erst später 2008. Deshalb war ich doch sehr verwundert, soviel darüber zu lesen und so wenig über AoC, und Informationen gibts ja nun wirklich eine Menge, also wieso kein eigener Bereich?


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2008)

Suchfunktion?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=15660


----------



## Grasher (27. April 2008)

Da Fräulein Extraschlau der Meinung war, meinen Thread schließen zu müssen, bevor ich überhaupt ein erweitertes Statement machen konnte, nehm ich mir einfach mal heraus, einen Neuen zu öffnen.

Aber ich kann nicht mit ZAM übereinstimmen, es gibt mehr als genug Inhalte für AoC, Skilltrees sind draußen, Angaben zum Kampf/Magie/Ranger -System, Regionen inkl Screenshots, Infos zu Klassen, Infos zum PvP, Infos zu Belagerungen .... Crafterjobs, Informationen zu Stats auf dem Equip etc., und durch Betaeindrücke wird das sicherlich nochmal um einiges verstärkt. Also ohne etwas vorwerfen zu wollen, hat es eher etwas mit Faulheit als mit mangelnden Informationen zu tun, dass es keinen eigenen AoC-Bereich gibt.


----------



## Sanitäter (8. Mai 2008)

Sacht ma liebe Buffler ... wäre es möglich auch noch ne rubrig zu AoC zu machen wie schon zu WoW , HDRO , WAR ?? 

Des wäre ma nice .. infos gibts ja schon auch ne menge ... wäre ma nett wenn man ne "blaue" antwort bekommen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Sani


----------



## gOOvER (8. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube das ist das falsche Forum hier. Besser wäre es bei "Anregungen"


----------



## x3n0n (8. Mai 2008)

Falls ich AoC richtig übersetzt habe, gibt es dazu schon einen Thread.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=40650
Falls nicht PM an mich.


----------



## Zidinjo (9. Mai 2008)

Wird es eine eigene Sektion für AoC geben? So wie für HDRO oder Warhammer? Wird es eigentlich sowas wie Blasc und die Itemdatenbank auch mal für die anderen Spiele neben WOW geben oder kommt sowas erst, wenn die Spiele dem Erfolg von WOW so einigermaßen Nachamen werden?


----------



## VeNOm696 (16. Mai 2008)

mich würde mal intressieren ob das Buffed Team auch eine Seite zum Thema Age of Conan geplannt hat.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Mai 2008)

Wirf mal einen Blick in die SuFu. Das Thema gibt es aktuell schon.


----------

